# Blood Parrot possible tankmate and tank size?



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi everyone, it's been a while I've posted on the forum! So my question is that I have a small Blood Parrot about 1.5 inches, natural coloured not dyed or red, which I believe is a female who is currently housed with my Mbuna and synos. I want to move her out of the tank asap but I want her to have company, I can't find any small parrots to grow with her, so available locally I can get a male Convict or Sajica. Would a male of either of these species pair up and what size tank would I need? Just to note I won't be adding any other tankmates to this setup, and yes I do want them to breed.


----------



## Napier19 (Jul 15, 2014)

Can you post a pic of it? Im sort of in the same boat. *** got what weve concluded to be a parrot with 5 other convicts. There are parrots available but i really dont want to waste tank space adding another one. Will he be ok without another parrot in the tank?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

The vast majority of blood parrot males are sterile.

Napier- What are your tank dimensions? Convicts get very aggressive when a pair forms and spawning begins.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

First, at 1.5 inches, the fish cannot be sexed. It is far too immature to even guess. Even when they do mature, sexing is not simple, usually requires venting.

Second, a Bloody Parrot that small is likely to change color. The red color comes from their Red Devil background, and that species is born striped and loses the black pigment as early as 2-2.5 inches, which is where you may start to see some color change in your fish.

Third, they have been known to hybridize with convicts, but I've never heard of anyone trying to use _sajica_ for crossing. However, as noted above, your fish cannot possibly be sexed at that size, so if you wish to breed it, you will have to wait a few months for it to mature.

Napier19, can you post a picture of the suspected Parrot? There are Convicts with the same deformity, and you may simply have one of those.


----------



## Napier19 (Jul 15, 2014)

viewtopic.php?nomobile=1&f=14&t=324170
There's the link from when I first posted it on the forum. If it doesn't work let me know. I need to post an updated photo. As far as tank goes it's 75ga 4th long I believe 20 some inches tall and around 18 inches deep.


----------



## Napier19 (Jul 15, 2014)

Also. All my convicts are males.


----------



## Napier19 (Jul 15, 2014)

Updated photo


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

Thanks for your replies, I've done some additional research (namely here - http://gregthecrazyfishguy.wordpress.com/) and I'm certain that my Parrot is a female. So can I ask a further question, would a 20 gallon long tank be suitable to breed for my Parrot with either a male Convict or Blue Eyed Cichlid?

Just to add my fish is identical in colouration to Napier19's fish, but my fish has the typical shape.


----------



## Napier19 (Jul 15, 2014)

could you please post a pic of your fish? This has got me wondering if this fish really is a blood parrot???


----------



## Napier19 (Jul 15, 2014)

after looking through the link you posted im starting to think mine is more along the lines of a devil parrot. Oh well i guess time will tell


----------

